
South African manufactured smartphones are now available - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/02/18/mara-phones-south-african-manufactured-smartphones-now-available-to-consumers/
======
iagovar
Is this just assembly? Or is something actually made there?

Also 199$ seems quite expensive. The average monthly salary for a low skilled
nigerian is 25500 NGN [1] and 199$ is 71,879.20 NGN [2]. IDK how the export
market is for nigerian companies, but there are plenty of cheaper chinese
phones out there.

[1] [https://tradingeconomics.com/nigeria/wages-low-
skilled](https://tradingeconomics.com/nigeria/wages-low-skilled)

[2]
[https://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/convert/?Amount=199&Fro...](https://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/convert/?Amount=199&From=USD&To=NGN)

